# My Spooky Sounds of Halloween Collection



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

Here comes my other "Spooky Sound" Collection.


----------



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

And more.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow i have like 3....geesh u have a ton of em...Nice collection though!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have a bunch, but most of mine are LPs.


----------



## Ulcerative (Sep 6, 2008)

Too many!!!!!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet collection! I have a few of those as well. Very nice choices.


----------



## hauntedbalcony (May 11, 2007)

I have collected them many many years. I love Spooky Sounds and i hope i can find more of them. The other covers i will post soon. A big hug.


----------

